# Carbon catapult



## Uglymark (May 27, 2013)

Hi guys . I'm not really into catapults but a mate of mine is . I work in F1 and make parts for the cars out of carbon fibre . My mate asked me if I could make a carbon catapult for him so I did . I copied a millbro and layer the carbon up the same why that a wishbone on a F1 is made . It's layer up in a enclosed mould so it doesn't need bonding together afterwards . What do you guys think .


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Pretty nifty design and materials!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

A legacy Milbro made with top notch 21 century technology ... excellent work !!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

very smart, nice one.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is GREAT! I like it.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

I think - you should make another one for yourself and you might find yourself obsessed with a GREAT new hobby! Maybe you are into catapults but you just don't know it yet  And you already have a shooting buddy!

That is one sweet shooter you made there - very nice work bud.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That is pimptacular!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:wub: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That turned out great.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

F##king swweeet man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown: :shocked: :bouncy:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's Ab Fab, man!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Superb!

Did you take a silicone mould off a real Milbro or do a CAD model and machine a new mould? Looks to clean and crisp to be the former.

Is it hollow or solid. I have aspiration to do a hollow carbon fibre shooter. I'm surprised that there aren't more CF slingshots around.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice ! You did real good.

SMS


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm still missing a friend like you  Great job, I think there is no improvement possible, everything perfect.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

What i think?

I think you should send one to me asap


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Uglymark said:


> . . . What do you guys think .


i think you need to make a few and sell them


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Cool idea and awesome execution. How much does it weigh? The original feels pretty substantial in your hand. Your CF unit must feel like its hardly there. Beauty job mate!!!!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Love it for 2 reason:
1. Because it looks awesome and is functional
2. I love F1!


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

That looks great and should be a real performer.

You wouldn't happen to know Robert Dick in Brackley, would you? He is in the same business as you are.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

That is awesome man. Well done, thanks for sharing.


----------

